
Wine 1.3.4 Adds New Features, Supports ARM - jayeshsalvi
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODY0NQ
======
drinian
Wait, ARM support? Can someone explain how this is possible? The changelog
isn't very forthcoming. Are they saying that they support Windows apps that
have been compiled to work on ARM?

~~~
asb
Phoronix are being misleading with their headline. If you review the original
release announcement you'll see that the actual feature is winelib support for
ARM, which just means you can recompile Windows applications if you have the
source (and can get them to compile with winelib) and have them work on ARM.

<http://www.winehq.org/announce/1.3.4>

<http://www.winehq.org/site/winelib>

------
zaphar
Mostly what I want is 64 bit wine. 32 bit wine on 64 bit systems just gets
impossible. Little things break especially around DRI support.

